# Orlando Magic vs. Miami Heat Game Thread



## hobojoe

*ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*









*Miami Heat (41-16)*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, DAMON" TITLE="JONES, DAMON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/JONES, DAMON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WADE, DWAYNE" TITLE="WADE, DWAYNE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/WADE, DWAYNE.jpg">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HASLEM, UDONIS" TITLE="HASLEM, UDONIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/HASLEM, UDONIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DOLEAC, MICHAEL" TITLE="DOLEAC, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/DOLEAC, MICHAEL.jpg">


VS.










*Orlando Magic (28-26)* ​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NELSON, JAMEER" TITLE="NELSON, JAMEER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/NELSON, JAMEER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FRANCIS, STEVE" TITLE="FRANCIS, STEVE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/FRANCIS, STEVE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HILL, GRANT" TITLE="HILL, GRANT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/HILL, GRANT.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, DWIGHT" TITLE="HOWARD, DWIGHT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/HOWARD, DWIGHT.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CATO, KELVIN" TITLE="CATO, KELVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/CATO, KELVIN.jpg">

NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

After winning their first game since Shaquille O'Neal was injured, the Miami Heat attempt to complete a home-and-away series sweep of the host Orlando Magic on Sunday. 

Dwyane Wade scored 14 of his team-high 25 points in the fourth quarter as the Heat extended their winning streak over the Magic to six games with a 101-98 victory Saturday at Miami. 

The Heat extended their home winning streak to eight games and improved to 12-0 at home against intradivision opponents this season. 

Michael Doleac posted 10 points and eight rebounds while starting in place of O'Neal, who is day-to-day with a strained left knee. 

Wade has scored over 20 points in five consecutive games, averaging 28 points over that stretch while leading the Heat to a 3-2 record. 

Miami's Damon Jones has been effective with his 3-point shooting, hitting 60 percent (30-of-50) from the arc while posting at least two in six straight games. 

Despite a 28-point effort by Grant Hill on Saturday, the Magic lost their fifth straight game on the road. 

Making his first start of the season, rookie Jameer Nelson collected 13 points, eight rebounds and seven assists and Steve Francis added 16 points for Orlando 

The Magic have won 10 of their last 13 games at home en route to a 19-7 record at T.D. Waterhouse Centre. However, their success has not carried over against the Heat, who have seven wins in their last 11 trips to Orlando.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

I'll take Miami. Francis doesn't seem to be himself lately, and Wade is on a tear without Shaq.


----------



## Nique21

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Heat by 11


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

the 2 games we had lost without Shaq were on the road and it went into OT.

Lets see the outcome of this game.


----------



## Crossword

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

On paper, the Magic take this one easily. But that's why games are played. It's in Orlando, though, so the Magic have a better shot tonight than last night.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

my prediction:
Heat 110
-
Orlando 104


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Budweiser_Boy said:


> On paper, the Magic take this one easily. But that's why games are played. It's in Orlando, though, so the Magic have a better shot tonight than last night.



The way Orlando has been playing for a while, it doesn't really matter what the paper shows. Although being in Orlando and losing a close one last night, it is probably safe to take Orlando tonight.


----------



## quick

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

It's gonna be good as yesterdays game. But I think Orlando will win this time.


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

I'm pretty confident that Magic will win. Hill played well and Nelson played well, but that was about it and they only lost by three in Miami.


----------



## adarsh1

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

That picture of Eddie Jordan sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## Flawda Gatorz

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

my prediction: Heat 87, Orlando 96

Howard with 15+ rebounds


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



adarsh1 said:


> That picture of Eddie Jordan sticks out like a sore thumb


You mean Eddie Jones? I had to use a picture of him from a different site because for some reason there wasn't one of him in the gallery I got the others from.


----------



## hobojoe

This one's on ESPN, check out the thread on the NBA Forum.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=144443


----------



## -33-

Heat 97
Magic 93


----------



## Idunkonyou

Davis is still on the bench. Magic get blown out 110-90.


----------



## hobojoe

I have to think the Magic come out with a strong effort finally tonight, playing at home against the Heat without Shaq. This is a pretty big game for the Magic in my opinion. Not a must win, but pretty close to it.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

going to be tough. on the road without shaq. Heat lost two games that went into OT earlier this week under the same circumstances. Hopefully Wade does what he has been doing lately, leading Heat to a win. If he owns Francis like he did yesterday, Heat could very well pull out a tough victory.


----------



## ian

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Gotta take the Magic, I'll predict 94-82


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Nelson's officially in the starting lineup again for this one. :greatjob:


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

The Academy Awards are on every TV for miles around. :soapbox:


----------



## Debt Collector

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

daaaamn dwight got ups


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

If Orlando doesn't wanna guard Laettner he'll score 30 with those jumpers....

they did the same thing yesterday, maybe Orlando doesn't read their scouting reports b/c Udon, Laettner and Doleac can all shoot the J


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Whodinee said:


> daaaamn dwight got ups


 :yes:


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Francis should apply some ice to his mouth too.....quit talking and play for once


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

I haven't gotten much chance to see Dwight Howard play this guy is good.


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Francis should apply some ice to his mouth too.....quit talking and play for once


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

ooooooh the screen by Laettner!
Jameer Nelson 

YOU GOT............
JACKED UP!!!!!!


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

uh oh Hill to the locker room...


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Heat 26
Magic 24

End of 1st Qtr


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> uh oh Hill to the locker room...


nothing serious


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



LBJthefuturegoat said:


> nothing serious


 yep...good to hear


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Christ we suck.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

awww is Stevie done icing his eye?

I hope he feels so much better!! poor baby


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Meanwhile, Shaq_Diesel continues to hate on Francis for no reason :laugh:


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

I don't like him b/c he runs his mouth all game, and doesn't back himself up

He's like Gilbert Arenas or Baron Davis...shut up and play...


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

I haven't seen him run his mouth yet.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Francis doesn't even care anymore. This is ****ing ridiculous. :upset:


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

so how are these roll players doing? Wade hasnt even tried to assert himself yet, and we are up 11. Laettner, Damon, Haslem, Rasual, and Dooling are doing what they do best


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



YoYoYoWasup said:


> I haven't seen him run his mouth yet.


he hasnt been the same since he lost his cuttino


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

who needs Shaq?


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> so how are these roll players doing? Wade hasnt even tried to assert himself yet, and we are up 11. Laettner, Damon, Haslem, Rasual, and Dooling are doing what they do best


Don't get too excited. Orlando has a habit of making other teams role players look great.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Boy, Dwight has got some good hands. He has gotten or almost gotten a number of steals.


----------



## HKF

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Francis is going to get moved this off-season, but who is going to want him?


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

we're knocking down all our open jumpers....how many assists does dwyane have?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



HKF said:


> Francis is going to get moved this off-season, but who is going to want him?


Good Question...I know he probably wouldn't but if he went to a team like the Hawks, they could Draft Bogut and would have a decent team....


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Miami can't miss... what are you going to do?


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



HKF said:


> Francis is going to get moved this off-season, but who is going to want him?



No doubt someone would want him. Question would be is do the teams that would want him have anything Orlando would want. Particularly a good, young SG.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

wade has 6 assists, but also 4 turnovers


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

you could put a hand in our face and maybe stop letting us shoot uncontested jump shots for the past 2 games....


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> No doubt someone would want him. Question would be is do the teams that would want him have anything Orlando would want. Particularly a good, young SG.


Like Tracy McGrady? :sad:


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Captain Obvious said:


> Like Tracy McGrady? :sad:



:laugh: 

Yeah, pretty much. I threw out a Tmac for Francis and Garrity trade. Unfortunately, no takers.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

You can tell pretty easily in this game which team is better coached.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

maybe the Magic will quit at halftime and ESPN can show some WS of Poker reruns...

this is putting me to sleep


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> maybe the Magic will quit at halftime and ESPN can show some WS of Poker reruns...
> 
> this is putting me to sleep


So do you make comments like this just to try and get something going? Seems like you do. Which unless I am incorrect is what is classified as baiting.

Have a little class.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> So do you make comments like this just to try and get something going? Seems like you do. Which unless I am incorrect is what is classified as baiting.
> 
> Have a little class.


 Nobody is talking...I'm trying to get someone to talk about the game, not how the Magic are gonna get rid of Steve Francis in the offseason...


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Nobody is talking...I'm trying to get someone to talk about the game, not how the Magic are gonna get rid of Steve Francis in the offseason...



So what do you want, to get some Magic fans in here cussing you out? Because from the stuff you are posting, that wouldn't be unexpected.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

And for christ's sakes, somebody tell the guy announcing the game that it is "Jameer" not "Jamar" ....


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> So what do you want, to get some Magic fans in here cussing you out? Because from the stuff you are posting, that wouldn't be unexpected.


 no...let's talk about the game...like I said before...


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Nobody is talking...I'm trying to get someone to talk about the game, not how the Magic are gonna get rid of Steve Francis in the offseason...


No, you're trying to start something. You'd think you were out there playing the way you talk sometimes .


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Too bad the trading deadline is passed, I really want to trade Steve Francis right now. He just flat out sucks. He's not even trying to win.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Hopefully the Heat will finish strong!!!

We cant afford to come out soft and let the Magic have a HUGE 3rd qtr...


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Captain Obvious said:


> No, you're trying to start something. You'd think you were out there playing the way you talk sometimes .


 This thread is alot more interesting for everyone if we talk about the game...that's what I'm trying to do...


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



hobojoe said:


> Too bad the trading deadline is passed, I really want to trade Steve Francis right now. He just flat out sucks. He's not even trying to win.



In his defense, we don't really know if the eye is effecting him or not. Might be, might not be. If I remember correctly, he was actually scratched on his eyeball.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Meantime, Howard has a monster first quarter and how does he get rewarded? By getting no touches in the 2nd quarter. Johnny Davis needs to go, jesus christ. Get Flip Saunders for all I care, he did a good job with KG at least.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

is this game on Sun Sports too?


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> In his defense, we don't really know if the eye is effecting him or not. Might be, might not be. If I remember correctly, he was actually scratched on his eyeball.


 Then he shouldn't be out there taking stupid shots and hurting the team. If he's going to hurt the team, don't play. If not, at least take the freakin ball to the hoop.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> is this game on Sun Sports too?


 No, but it is on UPN over here though.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



hobojoe said:


> Then he shouldn't be out there taking stupid shots and hurting the team. If he's going to hurt the team, don't play. If not, at least take the freakin ball to the hoop.


 and he doesn't seem to be playing hard on defense...if he isn't gonna play hard
#1 don't put him on Dwyane
#2 take him off the floor

why doesn't Jameer and Christie play more minutes? Jameer has done a damn good job when Dooling isn't on the floor, and Christie could probably D up Dwyane a little better with his length and Defensive skills...


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> why doesn't Jameer and Christie play more minutes? Jameer has done a damn good job when Dooling isn't on the floor, and Christie could probably D up Dwyane a little better with his length and Defensive skills...


Because Johnny has proven so far this season he isn't very good figuring out lineups and matchups. Actually, he has been pretty terrible at it this year.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



YoYoYoWasup said:


> Meantime, Howard has a monster first quarter and how does he get rewarded? By getting no touches in the 2nd quarter. Johnny Davis needs to go, jesus christ. *Get Flip Saunders for all I care, he did a good job with KG at least.*


Why are u making it sound like Saunders would be just a little upgrade over Davis? Saunders is an excellent coach and landing him would be the best thing thats happened to the Magics franchise since Hill got healthy!


----------



## Captain Obvious

Horrible effort out there. This season has quickly turned from exciting to downright disappointing. We're still only 2 or 3 games out of the fourth seed and when you think about all the dumb losses we've had we should be in that spot easily. Right now, I just hope we sneak into the playoffs, period. And oh yeah, who else is really starting to regret trading you-know-who?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> Why are u making it sound like Saunders would be just a little upgrade over Davis? Saunders is an excellent coach and landing him would be the best thing thats happened to the Magics franchise since Hill got healthy!


I agree, I was just saying at the very least, at least he developed his stud high school big man properly. Howard has immense potential that will never be completely tapped as long as Davis is head coach.


----------



## X-Factor

Captain Obvious said:


> And oh yeah, who else is really starting to regret trading you-know-who?


 :boohoo: ::Raises Hand::


----------



## Idunkonyou

I'm not regretting trading one solid allstar for another allstar and 2 quality starters. The problem is, Francis seems like he lost in his SG role and Cato has become Mr. Ola, letting players like Laettner school him. 

Of course neither are in the Magic's future plans and that is obvious. 

Any way, the turnovers and lack of defense is killing us. Of course Nelson has been throwing crisp, pin point passes, only to see people lose them out of boards or to another player (Cato and Francis mostly). Its time to trade those two for a good SG and another big man.


----------



## X-Factor

I don't even get to use my cool quote I was saving for when we beat the Heat now... :sad:


----------



## -33-

1st possession of the half:

Haslem open, uncontested jumper
Offensive rebound
shooting foul

You think that's how Davis wanted to start??


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Cato was totally moving on that one........haha


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Is Francis just tanking or what? He hasn't responded well to the whole missing the All-Star game losing Mobley thing it seems.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Davis is a pathetic coach, but what is even more pathetic is how Francis and Cato have played since the allstar break.


----------



## X-Factor

Idunkonyou said:


> I'm not regretting trading one solid allstar for *another allstar* and 2 quality starters..


Which all-star would you be refering to?? Just kidding I know you were talking about Francis' already proven all-star calibure play. Or maybe you were talking about Kelvin Cato...


----------



## JNice

Captain Obvious said:


> And oh yeah, who else is really starting to regret trading you-know-who?


I'll admit I do.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Francis is cracking me up....why don't the other 4 guys just stay back on D so the Heat don't get anymore fast break points?


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

[email protected] Franchise

"My not making the All-Star team is like Jay-Z not winning the Grammy"

who did he deserve to make it over?


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

:curse: It is not Jamar you moron!


----------



## Idunkonyou

Minnesota Magician said:


> Which all-star would you be refering to?? Just kidding I know you were talking about Francis' already proven all-star calibure play. Or maybe you were talking about Kelvin Cato...


Francis had been a starting allstar for the west 3 years in a row and should have made the team this year for his first half play. It seems the allstar weekend has him and Cato in a daze. Both seem to play like did last year which is pathetic. 

I seriously doubt the Magic make the playoffs this year. If our starting center continues to let players like Laettner take him off the dribble and Francis can't adjust to being a SG, we are done. Of course I doubt either one will be here next season. I see them being traded for a good SG in the future.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

This game has been about turnovers. If Orlando doesn't turn the ball over so damned much, they'd be fine.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Let's go. They're finally missing shots, this is the Magic's chance to make this a game.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> [email protected] Franchise
> 
> "My not making the All-Star team is like Jay-Z not winning the Grammy"
> 
> who did he deserve to make it over?


 Paul Pierce and Ben Wallace at the very least.


----------



## JNice

Idunkonyou said:


> Francis had been a starting allstar for the west 3 years in a row and should have made the team this year for his first half play. It seems the allstar weekend has him and Cato in a daze. Both seem to play like did last year which is pathetic.
> 
> I seriously doubt the Magic make the playoffs this year. If our starting center continues to let players like Laettner take him off the dribble and Francis can't adjust to being a SG, we are done. Of course I doubt either one will be here next season. I see them being traded for a good SG in the future.


You are kind of contradicting yourself. You say you do not regret trading Tmac for the 3 players, yet now admit Francis and Cato are not in the future plans and you see them being traded for a good SG in the future. So instead of a good SG, wouldn't it be better to have a superstar SG and no Doug Christie? Because that is basically what that equates to.


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Paul Pierce no, Ben Wallace yes


Btw, Dwight Howard has a huge body and a tiny little meatball looking head.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Pierce maybe....


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

he'll french fry you?

wtf???


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

lol @ Damon

Give him the Oscar!


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

what a flop by Damon Jones ..

I wish the NBA could penalize guys for faking it like that ... that drives me nuts.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

we're even now...b/c nobody even touched Jameer "Jamar" Nelson


----------



## Idunkonyou

JNice said:


> You are kind of contradicting yourself. You say you do not regret trading Tmac for the 3 players, yet now admit Francis and Cato are not in the future plans and you see them being traded for a good SG in the future. So instead of a good SG, wouldn't it be better to have a superstar SG and no Doug Christie? Because that is basically what that equates to.


I'm not contradicting anything. Francis was our starting PG for the first half of the season and he put up career numbers. Problem is, he has now been moved over to SG because Nelson has proven he can start and it seems he hasn't adjusted. Now he has only been in this position for a couple of games so it may be too early to tell. 

I will say this, if Nelson proves for the rest of the season that he can start at PG, which he is proving again tonight (12 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assists) and Francis continues to struggle at SG, he will be traded.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Thank God for Nelson. Stupid foul by Haslem.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



hobojoe said:


> Thank God for Nelson. Stupid foul by Haslem.


 hard to be a stupid foul when he didn't even touch him....


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> what a flop by Damon Jones ..
> 
> I wish the NBA could penalize guys for faking it like that ... that drives me nuts.


 Not to mention that I was watching the ref that made the call, and he clearly was not watching the play when he called the foul. I even rewinded it (TiVo) and looked again, the ref wasn't even watching. He just heard someone hit the deck, looked over and saw it was Damon Jones and blew his whistle. Refs should be penalized for that too, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

holy Francis


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Franchise!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## Idunkonyou

And as soon as we talk bad about Francis he dunks on Jones. 

By the way, Howard has 4 steals tonight.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

nice play Steve....you're still losing by 10 and dancing up the court....

clap clap clap


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

why doesnt he play this hard and this well the entire game. Nice play by francis


----------



## X-Factor

What a split of the double team and dunk by Francis.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Wade on the break!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Wade had the charge!!!


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Please Steve Francis, turn this into a personal battle between you and Dwyane Wade....


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Dunk. of. the. year. Wow.


----------



## Ron Mexico

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> maybe the Magic will quit at halftime and ESPN can show some WS of Poker reruns...
> 
> this is putting me to sleep


you jinxed it once 19 now only down by 11


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

hahaha back to his ice bag............


----------



## Idunkonyou

Well as long as Davis is our coach, I don't care if we get prime Jordan, we will be average.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> nice play Steve....you're still losing by 10 and dancing up the court....
> 
> clap clap clap


Can't you ever give credit to anyone not on the Heat? Good God, that's one of the best dunks you'll see and you still have to find something wrong with what he did.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

I said good dunk...

but you're down 10, go back on defense

did you see when Dwyane beat everyone down the court and dunked it?

It did dance around, put mouse ears on and pose? no, he went back on defense.

Maybe Grant Hill can teach Franchise something....


----------



## Idunkonyou

Howard with the block and Hill with the finish.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Amazing, 32 yrs old and 4 yrs off and still one of the best finishers in the league.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

I thought Wade couldnt shoot???:laugh: 

Keep haten!!!


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

wade just crossed somebody up

(no, i refuse to say break his ankles since it was hill)


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> hahaha back to his ice bag............


I don't understand, you're making fun of the guy for icing his black eye? Maybe you're getting a little nervous now that this is a game...


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> wade just crossed somebody up
> 
> (no, i refuse to say break his ankles since it was hill)


with the MJ push off ...


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Captain Obvious said:


> I don't understand, you're making fun of the guy for icing his black eye? Maybe you're getting a little nervous now that this is a game...


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

too big...lol


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> with the MJ push off ...


oh no, the comparisons to MJ are gonna turn this place crazy......


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


btw that dunk was nasty but i prefer keyon's yesterday because of the crossup before it.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Who stuck the little fella??? :laugh:


----------



## X-Factor

I'm glad that we got this thig back to single digits before the fourth, not such a bad quarter for the Magic but could have been much better.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Why do you have pictures of little children with black eyes just lying around? Kind of sick isn't it?
Click to expand...


----------



## X-Factor

Idunkonyou said:


> Well as long as Davis is our coach, I don't care if we get prime Jordan, we will be average.


Johnny Davis may be a sub-par coach but he's not just some dude they took off the street, he knows how to play basketball.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

yep it's obviously something that I had on my hard drive....I have my own little steve francis folder for times like this...


----------



## JNice

Jameer having another very good game. 13 pts, 7 rebs, 6 asts with a quarter to go.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

the 4th quarter is wade's quarter


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

That's a bail out call.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> the 4th quarter is wade's quarter


yep


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Wade is $$$ from mid-range!!!


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Oh my god, I didn't know that R. Kelly was a Heat fan!

:biggrin:


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

"Wade can't shoot"


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

wade doing everything in this qtr


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

What a great decision by the vet Doug Christie.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

ENJOY


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Here come the Maaaaaaagic!!!


----------



## Idunkonyou

Francis and Hedo coming alive in the 4th, but Francis is also the PG.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Wade comes back from the bench...and nails the coffin shut


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Captain Obvious said:


> Here come the Maaaaaaagic!!!


With Wade on the bench...


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

What a blowout, they should've switched to the World Series of Poker at halftime like Shaq_Diesel suggested. :laugh:


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> With Wade on the bench...


Who cares .. ?? .. then get him off the bench.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> Who cares .. ?? .. then get him off the bench.


U really want that???

We know that Franchise sure as hell DOESNT!!! :laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Wade's been out of the game for 21 seconds, give me a break .


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

yep the Magic have cut a big lead down to 4, with Wade on the bench, at home agains the Heat, without Shaq....

quite simply you could have the greatest comeback in NBA history...

Dwyane comes back in, and takes over just like yesterday


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Captain Obvious said:


> Wade's been out of the game for 21 seconds, give me a break .


 :laugh:


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> yep the Magic have cut a big lead down to 4, with Wade on the bench, at home agains the Heat, without Shaq....
> 
> quite simply you could have the greatest comeback in NBA history...
> 
> Dwyane comes back in, and takes over just like yesterday


I figured if Orlando actually won this one the excuses would just come a flowing.


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> ENJOY





Hedo just creamed his pants in that pic!


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

nope if you won, you won....

but you know you beat us at less than 100%


----------



## Ron Mexico

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

I love the trash talk going on between the magic and heat fans, signs of a true rivalry

unlike some fake ones some fans on this board were trying to start up earlier


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> nope if you won, you won....
> 
> but you know you beat us at less than 100%


I could care less ... Orlando has been playing like crap lately and a win is a win. Whether we are playing on Mars or if your team only has a bunch of Mouseketeers on it.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Magic hasnt beat us the last 2 seasons. This is a one sided rivalry if a rivalry at all.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> Magic hasnt beat us the last 2 seasons. This is a one sided rivalry if a rivalry at all.


 you got that one right

only rivalry is because we are both in the sunshine state


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

E.J. is getting it done with Wade on the bench!!!

WOW!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> you got that one right
> 
> only rivalry is because we are both in the sunshine state


Are you kidding me? I guess you guys forgot how you got Wade, it wasn't from being better than us.

Remind me again, which Florida team's made the Finals?


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

ENJOY #2


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Stevie's decided to turn on the switch in the second half I suppose. If only he had brought his game in the first half. Did he even take the ball to the rim once in the first half? I don't think he did.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Captain Obvious said:


> Are you kidding me? I guess you guys forgot how you got Wade, it wasn't from being better than us.
> 
> Remind me again, which Florida team's made the Finals?


and who has Shaq now???


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

remember when TMac was going to sign with the Heat, and changed his mind in the middle of the night....

man that woulda changed history a little bit wouldn't it?


----------



## BigZep

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

It's like the refs have their whistles blown before Francis hits the hole.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> and who has Shaq now???


 Great argument!!! Wait, what's your point again?


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

the lucky bounce


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

EJ with the shooters roll!


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Clearly a travel and/or charge on Wade. No way that 3-pointer by Jones should count, no freakin way. :upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



hobojoe said:


> Great argument!!! Wait, what's your point again?


We have Shaq and your team (with the exception of Hill and Turk) is a f'n joke!!!


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

no a travel is what Steve Francis just did....it's when you walk without the ball


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

obvious travel...if they didnt call that, than wow


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Francis should stop crying, it might hurt his eye and he'll have to go to the bench for more ice....


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

That's a phantom foul. What the hell is this?


----------



## DuMa

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

what happened to francis' eye?


----------



## Debt Collector

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

one of the better game threads ive seen


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Magic at the line 33 times. And they still complaining. wow


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Can a non-Heat/Magic fan explain to me why Magic fans are complaining about calls?


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



DuMa said:


> what happened to francis' eye?


Iverson scratched his cornea.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Udon with the SMASH!!!


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

jump ball


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

my point exactly

why is Francis talking to Rasual Butler right now?

shut up and play instead of running your mouth all night


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> my point exactly
> 
> why is Francis talking to Rasual Butler right now?


Better question is why is a scrub like Rasual Butler saying anything to Francis?


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Francis should take a page from Wade's book on clutch free-throw shooting.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

wade stoping the dunk


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Wade is SUPER-MAN!!!

Shaq loves it!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Excellent play by Wade.


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Captain Obvious said:


> Better question is why is a scrub like Rasual Butler saying anything to Francis?



Better question is why is anyone on the Magic is allowed on the same court as Dwyane Wade? (Hill excluded, as usual, from the smack talk)


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Captain Obvious said:


> Better question is why is a scrub like Rasual Butler saying anything to Francis?


Francis got up and said something. Rasual is supposed to cry and run away from mighty francis who wanted to start somthing?


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Stevie? Did you get stripped?

Lay on the floor and cry


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Captain Obvious said:


> Better question is why is a scrub like Rasual Butler saying anything to Francis?


because he is on a championship contender team as for Francis a playoff contender team.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Can Francis control himself at all on the court?? He b****es about everything..


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Can a non-Heat/Magic fan explain to me why Magic fans are complaining about calls?


Maybe a non-Heat/Magic fan can explain why the Heat fans are so immature.


----------



## X-Factor

My god the way we are playing is so frusterating to watch, we could be doing so much better.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



DHarris34Phan said:


> Can Francis control himself at all on the court?? He b****es about everything..


 THANK YOU!

NON-BIASED FAN SAYS IT BEST


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> Maybe a non-Heat/Magic fan can explain why the Heat fans are so immature.


Your the one that said the Magic would sweep the Heat this weekend!!! :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

This has been a very good second half for the Magic. Looks like this one's going down to the wire, hopefully the Magic can pull it out on their home floor.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

I've been watching this whole game, and it just seems as Francis is either b****ing at the officials, or his teamates


----------



## Debt Collector

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

mmmmm....... i think that was a foul


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Damon for 3


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> NON-BIASED FAN SAYS IT BEST


 :laugh: When has a Magic fan ever tried to claim that Francis doesn't whine?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

D.J. for 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

that play for damon always works


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Oh Oh danger time for the Magic.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

weak call on Eddie there


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

EJ has stepped up tonight....again


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

E.J. again!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Udon to the line!!!


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

the execution is too pretty.........


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

hey 2 more turnovers and Dwyane has a triple double


----------



## Idunkonyou

Defensively we are about as pathetic as it gets. You are suppose to rotate and its obvious the Magic don't know how to do this and never will.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> Your the one that said the Magic would sweep the Heat this weekend!!! :laugh:



That was sarcasm. And what does that have to do with maturity? That would be classified as stupidity.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

We might be considered immature for a few reasons, maybe I can explain:

We're a relatively young fan base here, all basically between about 16-22 yrs old.
We're very cocky and enjoy talking trash
We're fans of a good team, who didn't get alot of respect last year, so now we're living it up.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Its over...


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

HOOOYAH

That's the game!!

Kiss Dwyane Wade's feet Magic Fans!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Franchise got stripped!!! :laugh: 

D.J. with the layup!!!


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

francis stripped. Damon layup.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> We might be considered immature for a few reasons, maybe I can explain:
> 
> We're a relatively young fan base here, all basically between about 16-22 yrs old.
> We're very cocky and enjoy talking trash
> We're fans of a good team, who didn't get alot of respect last year, so now we're living it up.


I would agree.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Microism of Francis's game, turns it over and loses the game for his team.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Nice turnover Francis although it wasn't really his fault. You can't do much when some one grabs your arm and the refs keep their whistles shoved up their arse.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Hopefully Orlando will lose a couple more so Johnny Davis can be fired.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*










Turn the park lights off....this one is over

Heat 3
Magic 0


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Remember the days when the Magic and Heat series was close? Those days are long gone. Also, Dwight goes 3-3 in the first quarter for 6 points and then gets 2 shots the rest of the game. Absolutely horrible coaching.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

I wish it wasn't Grant Hill....but what a block by Dwyane


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Wade with the block on Hill!!!


----------



## Idunkonyou

Its pretty obvious Francis and Nelson can't co-exsist. Francis was dominating when he was at the point, but as soon as Nelson comes in, he goes back into his shell.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

I remeber during the preaseason when we beat them w/o shaq, and Magic fans said there would BE NO CHANCE WHATSOEVER of that happening during the regular season. Oh how stupid does that look now


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

OT:

With this win, the Heat have equalled their win total from last season.


----------



## Debt Collector

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shanghai Kid said:


> Microism of Francis's game, turns it over and loses the game for his team.


yea, after almost single handedly getting them back in it. say what you want about francis, but he puts his balls on the line when he plays.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> I remeber during the preaseason when we beat them w/o shaq, and Magic fans said there would BE NO CHANCE WHATSOEVER of that happening during the regular season. Oh how stupid does that look now



Go find the quotes and I'll believe you.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

BTW: Whats the a block by Wade on Hill?


----------



## X-Factor

What a joke we should have won this game so easily. Major things that stick out:
1.) We have no perimeter defense.
2.) Steve Francis is a ball hog.
That's the story plain and simple.


----------



## Idunkonyou

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Remember the days when the Magic and Heat series was close? Those days are long gone. Also, Dwight goes 3-3 in the first quarter for 6 points and then gets 2 shots the rest of the game. Absolutely horrible coaching.


Davis should have been fired at the allstar break. This team is too talented not to have over 30 wins. I hope JW doesn't just settle with average play when it comes to Davis, like Gabe did with Doc.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> Go find the quotes and I'll believe you.


your gonna make me look. Alright, gonna take some time though. I have a very good memory and I know it was said


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Put in the Dodger........


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> I remeber during the preaseason when we beat them w/o shaq, and Magic fans said there would BE NO CHANCE WHATSOEVER of that happening during the regular season. Oh how stupid does that look now


Remember when Magic and Wiz fans said that they would be in the hunt for the Southeast division???


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

hit the ice bag Stevie.....


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Good game. I have all the respect in the world for the Miami Heat, too bad their fans can't have any class.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> Remember when Magic and Wiz fans said that they would be in the hunt for the Southeast division???


Remember when everyone said Minnesota was going to the Finals this year? Some things you can't account for.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

hey Orlando magic fans i feel sorry you have a player like Francis who could be a great player if he dedicate more to his game then his attitude.

Nice game tonight it was a hard fought game by both sides.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Captain Obvious said:


> Good game. I have all the respect in the world for the Miami Heat, too bad their fans can't have any class.


 :sad:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Unfortunately, it's true. The Heat fans have become extremely arrogant and cocky as of late. Act like you've been there before. Oh wait, you haven't.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

I thought this thread was fun. Just some joking around on both sides. Its supposed to be "rivalry week" isnt it? I never thought of heat/magic as rivals, so this thread was hilarious imo. Hopefully Magic fans dont take the trashtalking seriously


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> I thought this thread was fun. Just some joking around on both sides. Its supposed to be "rivalry week" isnt it? I never thought of heat/magic as rivals, so this thread was hilarious imo. Hopefully Magic fans dont take the trashtalking seriously



It is a bunch of millionaires we don't know playing a game that we aren't while we are discussing it on an internet message board .... I doubt any real offense is being taken.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> It is a bunch of millionaires we don't know playing a game that we aren't while we are discussing it on an internet message board .... I doubt any real offense is being taken.


well when people are calling us claseless it seems like there is some offense being taken to our comments


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> It is a bunch of millionaires we don't know playing a game that we aren't while we are discussing it on an internet message board .... I doubt any real offense is being taken.


 It obviously bothers some of you to keep talking about how "classless" the Heat fans are. 

If so, I'm sorry. But at the same time, I'm glad you hate us.

I hated the Lakers, I hated the Bulls, I hate the Patriots. People hate you when you're good. If we get to the point that people hate us like the used to hate Lakers fans on here, I'll be a happy Heat fan.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> well when people are calling us claseless it seems like there is some offense being taken to our comments


Just observations ... you shouldn't be taking offense to those either.


----------



## Captain Obvious

I've been saying this for a while but we need to make a choice. The ball moves much better when Francis is off the ball and Hill has got more touches. However, it's becoming clear Francis needs to dominate the ball to be effective. I hate having to sacrifice Nelson's PT and development, especially since he's played exceptionally in both starts, but I really think that for the rest of this season we need to go back to starting Francis at the point.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

Also, letting us score 112 points without Shaq might say something about your team defense....just an observation


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Turn the park lights off....this one is over
> 
> Heat 3
> Magic 0


This is what people are talking about when they say that you're being classless. Pure baiting and rubbing it in the faces of Magic fans. Serves no other purpose whatsoever.


----------



## -33-

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

if you ever beat us, I expect the same back. It's part of talking basketball on a message board, if you lose, expect to hear some things. You can laugh about it, because it's all in good fun, or you can act like Steve Francis. I'm just having a good time with you guys, so don't take it so hard...


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> Hopefully Orlando will lose a couple more so Johnny Davis can be fired.


You know, when I saw Clifford Ray standing up and shouting directions during the game it made me think -- I really wouldn't mind firing Davis and letting Ray take over at least on an interim basis. You know that as the big man's coach he'd at least get Howard more touches than he currently gets if he were to take over the head coaching job. Maybe then if he does a good job the rest of the way give him the fulltime job, if not try to get Saunders, or Musselman or someone that may be available after the year like Rick Adelman.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> if you ever beat us, I expect the same back. It's part of talking basketball on a message board, if you lose, expect to hear some things. You can laugh about it, because it's all in good fun, or you can act like Steve Francis. I'm just having a good time with you guys, so don't take it so hard...


I have no problem with it personally, I'll still be able to sleep tonight, trust me. I'm just saying that it clearly is baiting, and whether you like it or not that's against the site's rules. Whether it's in good fun or not, it's baiting and as a moderator especially I'd expect a little more.


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> well when people are calling us claseless it seems like there is some offense being taken to our comments


I'm not offended by anybody's comments because this is a message board and people can say, for the most part, whatever they want. I stand by the classless comment. It wasn't directed at all the Heat fans, but I think the guys I was talking about know who they are. 

Also, I don't hate the Heat and I don't envy them either because I can look to the future of this franchise and be hopeful.


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> if you ever beat us, I expect the same back. It's part of talking basketball on a message board, if you lose, expect to hear some things. You can laugh about it, because it's all in good fun, or you can act like Steve Francis. I'm just having a good time with you guys, so don't take it so hard...


I can guarantee you that you'll see nothing of the sort from myself, JNice, or hobojoe.


----------



## JNice

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



hobojoe said:


> You know, when I saw Clifford Ray standing up and shouting directions during the game it made me think -- I really wouldn't mind firing Davis and letting Ray take over at least on an interim basis. You know that as the big man's coach he'd at least get Howard more touches than he currently gets if he were to take over the head coaching job. Maybe then if he does a good job the rest of the way give him the fulltime job, if not try to get Saunders, or Musselman or someone that may be available after the year like Rick Adelman.



I've thought about that.... I don't know if Clifford Ray is ready to be a head coach, but I love how he has taken Dwight under his wing. It is almost as if he is just Dwight's coach. He is always up yelling at him and talking to him. Might be worse for Dwight if Clifford had to control the whole team.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

sure i can pretty much bet you guys will except JNICE and HoboJoe but maybe next season when you guys win agaisnt the Heat.

not all Heat fans are like that.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*

can the heat go 16-0 against the division? 2 more bobcat games. 1 more orlando game. Would it be the first time this has happened?


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: ESPN Game Thread: Heat @ Magic*



JNice said:


> I've thought about that.... I don't know if Clifford Ray is ready to be a head coach, but I love how he has taken Dwight under his wing. It is almost as if he is just Dwight's coach. He is always up yelling at him and talking to him. Might be worse for Dwight if Clifford had to control the whole team.


 He'd definitely get less constant one-on-one attention from Ray, which may or may not be a good thing. As a 19-year-old he could probably use all the individual coaching he can get from a guy who's been a big man in the NBA. On the other hand, maybe not having Ray constantly hounding on him could take a little pressure off Dwight when he's out there playing, not having to worry about having to go and discuss every single mistake he makes with Ray. Then of course there's the point about Ray getting Howard more involved offensively if he were to take over at coach, which I think is the deciding factor in my decision if I were running the Magic. I think if they fall below .500 (they haven't been even at .500 the entire season) they need to can Davis. I'd say it's worth giving Ray a shot.


----------



## Idunkonyou

How in the heck did this thread get so big? Did the entire Heat fan base (mostly bandwagon fans from LA I'm sure) come in to gloat?


----------



## reHEATed

this was on the general board. Thats why it was so big.


----------



## -33-

Idunkonyou said:


> How in the heck did this thread get so big? Did the entire Heat fan base (mostly bandwagon fans from LA I'm sure) come in to gloat?


 yep...you go back and search posts and 90% of the regular Heat fans on this board were here last year....nice blind stab though...


----------



## Idunkonyou

Shaq_Diesel said:


> yep...you go back and search posts and 90% of the regular Heat fans on this board were here last year....nice blind stab though...


Well I went back and read. You're a mod? How did that happen considering you are the one doing most of the gloating. Any way, have fun running your mouth. It always comes back to bite people in the arse.


----------



## -33-

haha well I'm sorry you don't think I'm a good mod, I think theres plenty of people who think I do a good job. And yes, I will continue to talk trash b/c it's an internet message board and I like to have fun. If it comes back to haunt me, I'll eat crow, but I don't need to worry about that right now. We'll meet again the last game of the season, and I'll be running my mouth about how Keyon Dooling and Wang Zhi Zhi are beating up the Magic starters. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------

